# Great to be here



## CDMSurfer (Jan 5, 2016)

Hey friends - been reading these boards for awhile and decided to finally register and jump in!

Been on Testosterone+HCG for about 2 years now. Excited to contribute!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 5, 2016)

Nice to have you


----------



## brazey (Jan 5, 2016)

Welcome....


----------



## bubble789 (Jan 5, 2016)

welcome!


----------



## Riles (Jan 5, 2016)

Welcome


----------



## IWANTORAL(S) (Jan 8, 2016)

WELCOME... 2 years straight? how do you run it


----------

